# DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH MANI, MÓC XÍCH TẠI CATIEDU



## NNh27 (9 Tháng chín 2021)

DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH MANI, MÓC XÍCH TẠI CATIEDU​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Tìm hiểu về mani – móc xích
2. Tại sao phải kiểm định mani – móc xích ?
3. Các tiêu chuẩn đánh giá khi kiểm định mani – móc xích
4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định mani – móc xích ?
5. Quy trình kiểm định mani – móc xích
6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn Kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
7. Kết luận*
Mani là vật tư quan trọng không thể thiếu, có công dụng kết nối cáp thép với các máy móc, thiết bị tại những công trình xây dựng, công nghiệp nâng hạ và các lĩnh vực khác. Được ứng dụng phổ biến là thế, vậy nên sử dụng Mani như thế nào mới đúng chuẩn và đảm bảo an toàn? Hãy cùng Catiedu tìm hiểu nhé !!!

*1. Tìm hiểu về mani – móc xích*

Mani thông thường còn được gọi là mã ní hay móng ngựa. Mani trong tiếng Anh có tên là Shackle. Đây là dòng sản phẩm được sản xuất với nguyên liệu chính là thép cacbon nguyên khối. Để có thể cho ra khối Mani rắn chắc, người ta phải rèn đúc nguyên khối thép ở nhiệt độ cao và tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt các điều kiện tiêu chuẩn nhằm tạo ra sản phẩm tốt nhất đến tay người sử dụng.

Cấu tạo sản phẩm gồm một thanh thép rèn được uốn hình chữ U hoặc D, hoặc hình Omega rèn dẹp hai đầu có đục lỗ để xỏ chốt cố định. Thiết kế này nhằm mục đích nối giữa hai mắt xích hoặc hai cáp, liên kết dây cáp và móc cẩu, chốt chịu lực để di chuyển thiết bị, vận chuyển hàng hóa.

*2. Tại sao phải kiểm định mani – móc xích ?*







Mani – móc xích được dùng để kết nối dây cáp hay dây xích với các kiện hàng hóa, thiết bị, máy móc,… Hoặc ứng dụng linh hoạt để neo giằng, nâng hạ trong công nghiệp, công trình xây dựng. Vì nhu cầu nối ghép giữa các sợi cáp, mắt xích, giữa các cuộn hàng với vật cần nâng rất cao. Nên yêu cầu về mã ní cũng đòi hỏi tiêu chuẩn độ bền và độ đảm bảo an toàn cao. Do đó, cần phải kiểm định chất lượng mani – móc xích để đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình lao động – sản xuất.

*3. Các tiêu chuẩn đánh giá khi kiểm định mani – móc xích*

️ TCVN 4244:86 – Qui phạm kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị nâng;

️ TCVN 5863:1995 – Thiết bị nâng, yêu cầu an toàn trong lắp đặt và sử dụng;

️ TCVN 5862:1995 – Thiết bị nâng, phân loại theo chế độ làm việc;

️TCVN 5864:1995 – Thiết bị nâng – Cáp thép, tang, ròng rọc, xích và đĩa xích.

*4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định mani – móc xích ?*






Ta có thể tiến hành kiểm định Mani theo một chu kỳ nào đó mà cảm thấy an toàn. Tuy nhiên mức độ cần thường xuyên để tránh những hậu quả xấu. Có thể xảy ra trong trường hợp Mani đã dần dần bị hư hỏng và không còn đảm bảo được chất lượng.

Trong quá trình sử dụng nên kiểm tra quan sát thường xuyên và ngừng sử dụng ngay. Khi cảm nhận được sự biến dạng hay hình thành các vết nứt trên Mani.

*5. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật mani – móc xích*

Như bất kì những phụ kiện nào được sử dụng cho các thiết bị và máy móc nâng hạ, Mani được đòi hỏi cao về tiêu chuẩn chất lượng để hạn chế những hiện tượng rơi, đứt làm xảy ra tai nạn lao động trong tiến độ công việc. Mặc dù trước khi đưa ra thị trường các phụ kiện này đã được nhà sản xuất kiểm định, song chúng ta cũng cần tiến hành kiểm định Mani – móc xích trước khi đưa vào sử dụng, sau khi sử dụng một thời gian hoặc tốt nhất là kiểm tra thường xuyên phụ kiện này.

*Các bước kiểm định Mani – móc xích:*

Để kiểm định Mani – móc xích một cách chuẩn xác nhất, ta có thể tiến hành theo 2 bước cơ bản:


Kiểm định bên ngoài bằng mắt
Kiểm định kỹ thuật bằng các thiết bị đo lường và các phương pháp thử vận hành.
*6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn Kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

_*Kỹ thuật tốt*_: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

_*Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao*_: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

_*Luôn học tập công nghệ mới*_: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

_*Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu*_: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

_* Tiết kiệm chi phí*_: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

*7. Kết luận*

Để có thể tiến hành, thực hiện nâng hạ, di chuyển hàng hóa một cách hiệu quả thì việc kiểm định mani – móc xích là một công việc không thể nào bỏ qua. Với phương châm an toàn – trách nhiệm – uy tín, Catiedu tự tin là trung tâm kiểm định chất lượng với hơn *+10 000 *khách hàng đăng kí kiểm định và sẽ luôn đồng hành với quý khách hàng với chi phí kiểm định tốt nhất, uy tín nhất.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*


Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

